# Milling 2x4's



## Sawyer Rob (May 22, 2014)

It was sunny 70* here today, perfect day to mill out some 2x4's......sooo, remember this log?







You can't see it in the pict., but this log has enough "sweep" in it, that it would lower the amount of lumber you can get out of it. AND as I don't need long 2x4's, it was a good decision to cut it in half, so I got out the chainsaw, sawed all the knobs off, and halved it,






So off to the mill I go with the 8'-6" log, then setting it on my BSM's bunks,






After taking the outer slab off (and cutting it into firewood) I milled an outer LOW grade "flitch" off, and then turned the log using my mills "winch log turner",






I then took off several 4" thick planks, pulling them over on my tractors pallet forks as I mill them out. Once I have all the 4" thick planks milled out of the "cant", I drove the tractor closer and put all the thick planks back on the mill,






NOW, it's time to start milling out the 2x4's and I get 4 with every pass I make!






and I keep milling until I get down to my last cut, getting 8 2x4's with that last pass!






Not bad! 34 pretty decent 2x4's along with several low grade ones too,






My lumber pile is REALLY starting to grow now!






So, that's it for "todays" project, hope you liked the picts.!

SR


----------



## john taliaferro (May 22, 2014)

yes thank you for the pictures ,now i know what i want for Christmas huh .


----------



## srb08 (May 23, 2014)

Nice setup you have there.


----------



## Sagetown (May 23, 2014)

Nice Set-Up. Dave Boyt's set up called for a 3 man log turner.


----------



## Red Elm (May 23, 2014)

Very nice outfit!


----------



## Sawyer Rob (May 23, 2014)

Sagetown said:


> Nice Set-Up. Dave Boyt's set up called for a 3 man log turner.



I don't see Dave in that pict., where was he? Sitting in the shade someplace, drinking beer, while you guys did all the work?? lol

SR


----------



## Hddnis (May 24, 2014)

It might just be the picture and the way they are stacked but it looks like the 2x4s turned out with a few that are slightly different in size? Not picking on it, just curious.



Mr. HE


----------



## Sawyer Rob (May 24, 2014)

There are some 2x8's in that pile too, but many times when you look at the end of a "rough sawn" piece of lumber, it can look off size because of the way a BSM saws, it can leave a bit of "stringy" wood on the edge... A SHARP band lessens this, and that band on the mill has been on the mill a LONG time. (if it was a metal casting, it would be called "flashing" left on the metal)

Anyway, I mill all my 2x4's at 1-5/8" x 4"... I want to "thickness" to match a store bought 2x4, and at 1-5/8's, it will dry to the 1-1/2" std... As for the 4", it is a less important measurement to later match a store bought, and after drying to 20%, if needed, it's easy to throw a bunch of them back on the mill and make a pass that leaves them at the store bought 3-1/2". I like the extra strength of them being 4" too......

Thanks for the question,

SR


----------

